# Why are Nintendo Wii U and 3ds so hard to find now?



## mayorpochosita (Mar 22, 2017)

Is it just me or is this really happening? I mean, I know the Switch is the new console, but there are still Wii U games on the stores and also 3ds ones being released this year, so my question is why do i have to buy a super expensive used console to replace my old ones? I just don't get it. 

And i really would love to have a brand new 3ds or Wii U. If they still make games, why no more consoles, i mean, they're not eternal, and get broken, but i just can't get my hands on a new one on retailers neither online... like what? 

Sorry if this is an old topic but i just wanted to get answers!


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 22, 2017)

Probably because the Wii U was a flop and Nintendo wants to move on from it as fast as possible, so they're not making many more new ones. The 3DS isn't bad, but it's pretty old now.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 22, 2017)

Due of the low sales of Wii U in general, Nintendo didn't produced many units before stopping its production earlier this year. Therefore, the remaining units will become more scarce as time goes on.

As far as I know, the 3DS still has some more years left before being discontinued, thanks to its healthy install base. That doesn't mean its popularity isn't waning, due of fewer games being released this year, therefore making the production of 2DS and both New 3DS models much less urgent than Switch.


If you live in North America and don't mind getting a refurbished system, Nintendo Store still has some Wii U and 3DS units in its inventory. Definitely cheaper than you would find otherwise, at least for now.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 22, 2017)

Wii U's will be gone from stores within a year. I still see 3DS's though.


----------



## mariostarn (Mar 22, 2017)

The 3DS is still selling reasonably well, although it can be assumed Nintendo is reducing production due to the Switch's launch and because sales are starting to slow down (which is to be expected of a console entering the last years of its life cycle)
The Wii U was discontinued this January, so the stock that's on stores right now are the last ones.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 23, 2017)

I still see several stocks of brand new Galaxy-themed, Pokemon Sun & Moon Black, Lime Green, Pikachu, and Fire Emblem 3DS XL in local stores and then a Wii U with Mario Kart 8 bundle. They aren't that hard to find yet, at least here.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 23, 2017)

Nintendo was never really great about restocking the 3DS system. They'll release a $200 new edition of the system (Ex. Pikachu, ACNL, etc.) and then once that's out of stock the prices will shoot well above over $250. I was fortunate enough to get my Black Friday New 3DS for only $100 at Toys R Us. Wii U you'll soon be seeing online only if not already. They've stopped manufacturing them.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Mar 23, 2017)

The 3ds still has some years left of it's life. Pokemon being the main reason. They will probably release another pokemon game before moving on to a new system. It still has a lot of users and I don't think Nintendo wants to lose them by making them move to the Switch. 

The Wii U however, yes. It should be getting harder to find new ones. I just sold my old one on ebay to get some money for the switch once it's back in stock. There's a lot of listings on there if you want to check it out. Both old and new systems.


----------



## mayorpochosita (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok, so if I want to get my hands on a Wii U my best choice is to get a refurbished one from Nintendo online shop? ... Don't you guys think that we'll see more wii u systems on the holidays? :/ I would really rather get a brand new one, but it's just impossible here. 

I mean, there's no freaking way i'll pay this for a new console at walmart for example:


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 23, 2017)

Have you checked the Official Nintendo site? They're bound to have some Wii U's in stock


----------



## mariostarn (Mar 23, 2017)

mayorpochosita said:


> Don't you guys think that we'll see more wii u systems on the holidays? :/ I would really rather get a brand new one, but it's just impossible here.



Nope. Nintendo discontinued the system at the end of January, so the last remaining new ones are the last stock left. I'd recommend you to get a Switch instead, and maybe get a used Wii U a couple of years from now if you're still interested in one.


----------



## mayorpochosita (Mar 23, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Have you checked the Official Nintendo site? They're bound to have some Wii U's in stock



Yes but only refurbished ones.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mariostarn said:


> Nope. Nintendo discontinued the system at the end of January, so the last remaining new ones are the last stock left. I'd recommend you to get a Switch instead, and maybe get a used Wii U a couple of years from now if you're still interested in one.



To be honest, i don't like the Switch, it looks super cheaply made. I bet that thing costed like 50 bucks or less to make and to get it for $300 is ridiculous. And the WiiU i know it's not the best console either but what i like are the exclusive games. Not going to buy a console for a single game right now.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 23, 2017)

mayorpochosita said:


> Ok, so if I want to get my hands on a Wii U my best choice is to get a refurbished one from Nintendo online shop? ... Don't you guys think that we'll see more wii u systems on the holidays? :/ I would really rather get a brand new one, but it's just impossible here.
> 
> I mean, there's no freaking way i'll pay this for a new console at walmart for example:
> 
> View attachment 196133



As I said earlier, the production of Wii U units has officially ended, which means that there won't be more of those systems anymore. If you want to get 100% brand new console, you'll have no other choice than to invest more than they were originally priced for.
In the aftermarket, brand-new consoles (as in never unboxed) are almost always priced higher than their original MSRP. The gouged-up price is often based on said product's rarity and demand.

Since you're not willing to afford a brand-new Wii U at those admittedly ludicrous prices, you're better off finding used Wii U. Patience and resourcefulness will help you a lot on tracking used Wii U that are considered in good condition or almost just as brand-new. There's going to be a lot of researches involved before you finally get one, be it walking around your closest stores or browsing in shopping websites.

If that sounds too much work for you, then there's always the Nintendo Store. According to many people who ordered a refurbished Wii U, there's a high chance the hardware will be in great condition, if not excellent. Some of them might even be the unsold Wii U units that came from the retailers.




mayorpochosita said:


> To be honest, i don't like the Switch, it looks super cheaply made. I bet that thing costed like 50 bucks or less to make and to get it for $300 is ridiculous. And the WiiU i know it's not the best console either but what i like are the exclusive games. Not going to buy a console for a single game right now.



I'm certainly not trying to convince you to buy a Nintendo Switch ASAP, but I'd like you to define what aspect(s) of the console you deem as "cheap".

The only thing that I've found low-quality was the stand, which can easily be snapped out if you aren't handling it with care. If tabletop mode isn't something you would regularly use, then this shouldn't be a deciding factor towards your purchase.


----------



## mariostarn (Mar 23, 2017)

mayorpochosita said:


> To be honest, i don't like the Switch, it looks super cheaply made. I bet that thing costed like 50 bucks or less to make and to get it for $300 is ridiculous. And the WiiU i know it's not the best console either but what i like are the exclusive games. Not going to buy a console for a single game right now.



The only cheap feeling part of the console is the kickstand, other than that the console and controllers are as sturdy and as well built as any recent Nintendo console. I can't convince you on that unless you have it on your hands, but I don't know where you're getting the assumption that it's cheaply made.

If you don't wanna buy a console for a single game hold out until summer or the holiday season, unless you really want that Wii U.
There are no more new consoles coming though, so it's either used or refurbished.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 25, 2017)

are you i the u.s.?  i've never even heard of a shortage for either, where i live you can get them at any stores that sell games and they are available for normal prices on amazon as well


----------



## QueenOpossum (Mar 25, 2017)

mayorpochosita said:


> To be honest, i don't like the Switch, it looks super cheaply made. I bet that thing *costed like 50 bucks or less to make* and to get it for $300 is ridiculous. And the WiiU i know it's not the best console either but what i like are the exclusive games. Not going to buy a console for a single game right now.



You aren't paying for the parts and parcels - you're paying for the console design, the software, etc.

I agree $300 is a bit too much (since my PS4 was 250 new with a game) but then again this is the first real hybrid console. It'll get cheaper.

As for a WiiU, yeah they've been out of production for nearly a year now.


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 25, 2017)

mayorpochosita said:


> Yes but only refurbished ones.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You could say the same for when the wii u came out, not worth buying for just a few games.
Youll then end up having the same issue in like 4-5 years when the switch is discontinued but you fancy playing some games on it.

Im not saying buy a switch but it just seems a bit stupid to me.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 26, 2017)

shortage here as well, started after Thanksgiving, i noticed walmart, target had no 3DS units and no wii u consoles either.  basically they only had the 2DS bundeled with MarioKart, even at Christmas time and only a few then.  I asked one of the clerks if they were on back order and he said no, that the stores were all converting over to just carrying the Switch...  perhaps you can find used systems in good shape at Gamestop...


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Have you tried eBay? I bought a Wii U second-hand for ?50 ($65-70 USDish?). The Wii U was an epic flop, so it's understandable they're weaning out stock to try and push it into the past.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's honestly impossible to find a new console at this point. IMO I don't think the Switch is worth buying just yet unless you really want it. At least with the Wii U, you know the console is deceased and you know what games are on it.


----------



## TheBloodWitch (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah, the new 3ds was so hard to find, that I had to actually preorder the new one that was coming out in February just to get one! Talk about a bummer  But! At least I have it now!!! Which is pretty great! Also meant I could finally send my friend my old 3ds!


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

3ds are so easy to find omg


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 3, 2017)

the 3ds is still going i just got the galaxy new xl one. they're also making the new 3ds in different colors (finally) so they need to keep it around


----------

